# Osaka 1.5 months later



## theredseverum18 (Mar 22, 2012)

I really like that tank setup, you did a great job!


----------



## MitchD (Feb 14, 2012)

@Theredseverum18 Thanks!


----------



## Naisi (Mar 9, 2011)

What's the stock light like? What kind of light Lvl do you get with it. I was looking at getting one. Great setup BTW.


----------



## MitchD (Feb 14, 2012)

Well there are 2 T5HO's so the whole WPG is a little askew, It seems to me that I have enough light to see substantial growth with out opening to door too wide for algae. As far as the tank itself, I love mine it looks AWESOME in person I highly recommend it!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Looking good!


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

That's a nice looking tank.


----------



## MitchD (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks every one! The pictures suck I hope to get some better ones taken soon!


----------



## MitchD (Feb 14, 2012)

Here are some better pics, still figuring out this tapatalk thing, dunno how to edit the post! Haha


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

very nice!


----------



## MitchD (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks @nonconductive! I've been admiring some of your work also! 

Last night some one decided they were hungry and demolished a lot of my plants, it's quite pathetic looking


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

thanks!

you know who it was?


----------



## MitchD (Feb 14, 2012)

'twas my clown loach, he went to live in my inlaws cichlid tank today.


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

that stinks. loaches can be a little hyperactive, but atleast you caught him.


----------



## MitchD (Feb 14, 2012)

He has been in my tank with plants for almost two years and never eaten one, then overnight he just mowed them down, there are 6 or 7 stems that have no leaves any more. So strange...


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

That is strange.


----------



## MitchD (Feb 14, 2012)

The loach is doing fine in the other tank, all other fish in my tank are fine, water pars are fine. I haven't a clue as to why this happened.


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

maybe he just finally realized they were edible


----------



## MitchD (Feb 14, 2012)

Maybe haha, he just snapped and went postal. Tired of the plants gettin in his face haha. Oh well he's happy, he's schooling with a bunch of bumblebee cichlids in my mother in laws 55g lol


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

hhahah he just wanted a little bit of swimming room, thats all.


----------



## MitchD (Feb 14, 2012)

Haha fussy little jerk. Maybe I'll post some pics of the damage and finally get an ID on that plant too. Some hygro I'm almost certain. The ones in the leftmost portion of the tank.


----------



## MitchD (Feb 14, 2012)

So I just noticed some green spot algae on the side of my tank that gets nearly constant sunlight. What do you guys think? Should I block the sunlight or just scrape it down once a week or so? I don't think green spot competes with the plants too much does it?


----------



## MitchD (Feb 14, 2012)

So I'm having a bit of an issue guys. All my hygro has little brown specs on the larger leaves. All varieties of hygro in my tank are suffering. Thoughts?


----------



## Soujirou (Jun 16, 2008)

All I can think of is too much light, not enough of some kind of nutrient but you'll have to wait for one of the experts to show up. It reminds me of when I didn't have CO2 in my tank.

Your gravel looks really nice. Is it a certain type?


----------



## MitchD (Feb 14, 2012)

I have stock lights and soil substrate so if any thing it would be to much of some nutrient and or not enough light.  its a mish mash of 3 different kinds of gravel!


----------



## jcgd (Feb 18, 2004)

Looks like potassium deficiency to me. More light will likely magnify the issue.

Check co2 and nitrates before you change anything else.


----------



## MitchD (Feb 14, 2012)

I don't dose any thing just rely on the nutrients in the soil. It's miracle grow organic potting soil. I don't know what the potassium levels would be. I will look into it!


----------



## jcgd (Feb 18, 2004)

Okay. Well you could test the nitrates and start dosing if they are low. Co2 you'd have to start to fix any co2 related issue so I guess skip it or now. If its potassium it isn't affordable to test so you just have to try it after you cover your other bases. 

Dosing may not be optional unless you want to live with the imperfections.


----------



## Seedreemer (Sep 28, 2008)

I had the same thing happen with a bag of cookies last night. I don't know why, hehe.

Seriously, beautiful tank. I love the Osakas.


----------



## MitchD (Feb 14, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## Saxtonhill (Dec 28, 2012)

Any updates on this tank? I thought the setup was beautiful  and I'm interested in the progress of a potting soil substrated tank.


----------

